# Black spot on sulcata face



## Alex Chou (Jun 11, 2015)

Came back from Arizona after three days to find that a black spot emerged on one of my sulcatas cheeks ( my dad was in charge of taking care of them while I was gone) does anyone know what it is?
Kinda looks like a burn mark with a reddish border


----------



## Tom (Jun 11, 2015)

I can't tell anything from that pic. Can you get a closer one showing the affected area?


----------



## Alex Chou (Jun 11, 2015)

kinda hard to get a good shot since s(he) keeps moving around alot


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 11, 2015)

That is the tympanic membrane covering the ear area. I don't know what would have made it turn black. But I see something wrong with your tortoise's habitat. The aspen bedding might be the cause of your tortoise's pyramiding. Aspen can't be moistened and baby sulcatas require a moist substrate and environment.

If you're real worried about the tympanic membrane I would take him to a vet.


----------



## Alex Chou (Jun 11, 2015)

The pyramiding was already there when I got them. Does it take long to notice increased pyramiding cause I haven't seen any changes even with this bedding (had them for a few months). Since its behavior is fine; it's both active and eats well. should i be worried?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 12, 2015)

As he grows he will continue to pyramid if he is kept too dry.
Also you cannot know the damage that may be being done to his internal organs.
A moisture retaining substrate such as coco coir, orchid bark or cypress mulch would be so much better.
Daily soaks and a shallow terracotta saucer sunk into the substrate, big enough for the tortoise to sit in and soak would also be advisable.
That ear looks nasty to me.
I'd take him to a specialist herp vet to be sure it's nothing serious.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 12, 2015)

Please do not forget: HUMIDITY is something very important that a lot of tort owners ignore, though they obviously don't mean bad.

And a very warm welcome to the forum. You'll definitely get the help you need, here. Good luck to you and your tort.


----------



## Alex Chou (Jun 12, 2015)

Would It be Alright to Change the Aspen Bedding for Fir Bark Instead?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 12, 2015)

Some say fir bark doesn't hold humidity like the other options, some swear by it.
Fir bark is okay, but NOT pine or cedar.


----------

